# Root Canals



## TangoMango (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

In two weeks, I will be getting a root canal and I want to know what to expect. 
What should I be prepared for? How much pain might I experience?
This is my first root canal and  will need another one.

When I was seven years old I was on a jungle gym thingy and slipped and knocked my two front teeth. One became chipped and the other was cracked, but I didn't realised it was cracked until later on. My mom couldn't afford to cap my tooth so it became really damaged and it stings when I drink something hot or real cold. The cracked tooth, however, developed some sort of bump near the root and it hurts when I touch it, even when I wipe my nose it hurts. So know I have to get a root canal.

Bad enough my wisdom teeth are coming AND infected, now this! I hate teeth!


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 28, 2008)

Its expensive, thats what to expect. I had an emergency root canal for an infected root area. When it was done, I felt relief, I iced my face and took two more tylenol. I took tylenol an hour prior to the root canal. No big deal. My six year old nice had one done too. She said "Wasn't bad at all".


----------



## nikki (Apr 28, 2008)

People react in many ways to root canals.  Of course, you will hear the horror stories, but most people are either fine or have some discomfort when chewing.  Being that this is a front tooth, you will most likely be fine.  The best way to combat any potential pain is to take some tylenol or motrin before your numbness goes away and follow your dentist's orders. HTH.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 29, 2008)

It really shouldn't be too bad. Just be ready for holding your mouth open for a long time. The only pain should be afterwards, after the anesthesia wears off, but I'm sure your dentist will give you a prescription for that, just in case. Other than the initial numbness immediately after, you should be fine.


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 30, 2008)

At the moment I'm currently part way through a root canal on a lower back molar. I have what is called a hypoplastic tooth, which is where the tooth forms without any enamel and crumbles. The tooth was filled and was fine for about 5 years until the filling started to leak. For 6 months without me knowing an infection was brewing under my tooth and by this time it started hurting (pain I have never ever experienced before it was agony).

So dentists tried to re-fill the tooth but the previous filling was too deep and it was too infected so they ordered a root canal. I did 2 courses of antibiotics at this point - amoxicillin I believe.

So first root canal appointment (they hoped it could be completed in one sitting but more on that later) they tried to numb me up but due to the infection it took about 3 shots. That wasn't too bad - slightly painful but nothing terrible. Then they drilled a hole in the centre of the tooth down to the pulp/nerve. This didn't hurt. Then it was time to actually drill out the nerve (back teeth have 3/4 nerves, front 1 nerve) - I believe the dentists either use hand files to do this or an electric file. Mine was done with an electric. Anyways as soon as they touched the nerve I screamed because it hurt so bad, so they had to inject more anaesthetic into the nerve about 6 times, that hurt aswell but apparently doesn't usually. When they eventually filed into the nerve loads of pus and stuff came out, it was vile. Turned out the antibiotics hadn't worked and by this point the dentist decided they couldn't do anymore work on the tooth, so packed it with other antibiotics and cotton wool to draw out the rest of the infection. Took about 60 minutes.

I was told after this it shouldn't hurt but it did due to the infection still being present. Had to go back to the dentist and complete another course of antibiotics - metranidizole and I'm on super strength painkillers around the clock - dihydrocodeine. Because otherwise I wouldn't be able to eat due to pain. I'm also on sleeping pills because it hurts so much at night lying down. I also have some residual numbness of my tongue and right inner gum due to the nerve being bruised and compressed by the spreading infection. It's really really nasty.

I have to return May 22nd for the next appointment to see if there is still infection in the tooth, if so it will have to be cleaned again and then left and if the infection is gone the tooth will be cleaned out and sealed and filled. This will be another 60 minutes.

I guess to be honest I've just had a really bad experience because my tooth is so badly infected. I guess if you're tooth isn't infected or the infection is cleared beforehand with antibiotics then it shouldn't hurt at all, but if infection is present it prevents full numbness. Just speak up I guess if you're not numb enough and your dentist will give you another shot. I think the worst bit for you will be keeping your mouth open for so long, jaw feels stiff after, but other than that you'll be fine I'm sure - no worries. Plus it's easier to complete treatment on a front tooth as it's more accessible and has only 1 nerve. Good luck - hope it goes well. And I sympathise I'm also getting wisdom teeth through right now and not only does it throb, mine too are coming in at all sorts of funny angles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I guess they've got to go.


----------



## TangoMango (May 1, 2008)

NatalieMT, I'm a little scared right now after you reading your post! I'm taking amoxicillin too. Talk about horse pills! I have this bump above the tooth but in the gum that is bothering me and I thought it was an abcess but my dentist doesn't think it is.

I'm just curious, but why did pus come out? I wonder if the bump in my gum has pus as well... Good luck on your next appointment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you all for responding.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 1, 2008)

Well when I was told I needed the root canal, the dentist felt the gums near the troublesome tooth and said they could feel all these lesions and that there was definitely an infection. Hence the antibiotics which were nasty I agree! Unfortunately they didn't work, so the infection remained in my tooth for much longer than it should of and that's apparently why all the pus built up, as the infection was proving resistant and the pus couldn't escape so stayed in the nerve.

I guess if you're dentist doesn't think you have an abcess then you probably don't. I'd trust their opinion personally. The bump might have pus in it but usually antibiotics will clear that up. In my case I was just particularly resistant to them. Oh dear!

Thanks for the good luck - thinking I might need it come the 22nd. Xxx


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 1, 2008)

I have had a couple of root canals and to be honest, they aren't bad because of the numbing medication they give you.  Its really not that different from getting a cavity filled it just takes a little longer.  They also usually give you vicodin and an antibiotic afterwards.
If you are really terrified ask for the nitrous oxide gas.  It loosens you up a bit and makes it go by really fast, just be aware on some people it can make them feel nauseous if the dentist doesn't ease you off of it by mixing in regular oxygen.
Root canals have come along way since our parents had them and i've heard some horror stories about them along time ago!


----------



## TangoMango (May 11, 2008)

I have an update about my root canal! It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I didn't feel a thing. I was so hungry after the procedure that a half hour later, I went to a restaurant and ate before the freezing of my tooth wore off. I was that hungry. I can say that the smell was pretty bad. Smelled like burnt rice and cabbage! 
My dentist said that my tooth is completely dead and had no nerve.

NatalieMT, can you please update me on what happens in your procedure on the 22nd? Again, good luck!


----------



## NatalieMT (May 13, 2008)

Aww that's excellent news! I'm glad your root canal went better than mine that's for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus now your tooth is fixed and won't cause you problems so that's the main worry all sorted.

I'll let you know how my appointment goes, I'm not looking forward to it much surprisingly. However I am looking forward to not being in pain anymore hopefully. I'm scared that it's not going to be cureable though and they will end up pulling the tooth, the idea just really freaks me out.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 15, 2008)

I'm one of those lucky bastards born without wisdom teeth.  phew


----------



## benzito_714 (May 15, 2008)

i believe i am the queen of dental work and truthfully the dentist is not as bad as they are made out to be. i cried when i had my first root canal and when i had my first tooth extraction. i mean cried like a baby -short breath, snotty nose and all. haha. 
as long as you relax-expect pressure and slight pain but that is much better than a toothache. oh yeah and bring vaseline for your lips because after holding your mouth open for so long your lips get drier than dry.


----------



## Odette (May 15, 2008)

I had one a few years ago. To be honest the length of the needle they used to inject the anesthetic scared me more than anything. I didn't feel any pain but, it felt like there was pressure on the tooth. Make sure to apply ample amounts of chapstick before the procedure.


----------



## jillybean (May 17, 2008)

Honestly, I'd take a root canal over getting a cavity filled any day. I actually had to have mine done twice. My normal dentist started on my right side molar but the root was too hard to reach so he sent me to another specialist an hour and a half away so had to go through it all again.

It wasn't bad at all. When it was done, I was so happy to have felt no more pain prior (I couldn't chew on that side at all for a good year) I was ready to hug my dentist.

I had no trouble at all.


----------



## macface (May 17, 2008)

I had infections in one of my tooths I had infection in the gums and the whole tooth area was very swollen and painful worse than giving birth serious I wanted to cut have of my face off of the pain.  I was giving  antibiotic  because  I had to 2 weeks to get  a root  canal  approval from mine insurance. through the whole root canal procces It didn't hurt at all. after they gave  me vicotin for the pain  and antibiotic


----------



## kokometro (May 17, 2008)

I just had one done. Get a good dentist! Ask for the nitros Oxide. It's worth the extra money.  The first apt wasn't bad. I actually felt better because I wasn't in pain anymore. The second apt was about 1 hour and they do have to stop pretty often to xray the tooth. My jaw was sore afterwards for a day or two from holding my mouth open. I got painkillers and antibiotics as well. I felt a little yucky for a few days afterward. 

You'll be fine.  Try not to worry.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 18, 2008)

Worst part of a root canal is how expensive it is


----------



## NatalieMT (May 22, 2008)

So here's the terrible news! Dentist cancelled on me for today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a long phone conversation with someone in their office yesterday who said because the tooth hurts as much as it does that's a bad sign and it's likely the best course of action now is to remove the tooth.

They have still given me another appointment to finish the root canal for June 26th (utterly ridiculous!), but whether it will ever be able to be truly finished they don't know, we could just keep going round in circles of opening it up, seeing it's still bad and having to keep waiting. They said I can think about having it out and they'd be able to fit me in within 1 to 2 days of me calling.


----------



## benzito_714 (May 22, 2008)

i've opted for extractions over root canals (whenever possible). i find that root canals can be a waste of money because of the amount of time and the length of appointments from initial appointment to actual crown. yeah i may wind up with only ten teeth but at least i wont be poor.lol.


----------



## Stormy (May 25, 2008)

NO!!!  Don't go for extractions!!  Benzito, that's an awful attitude!  Once your teeth are gone, they're gone forever!  Then the bone in your jaw where the tooth was receeds and dies.  Then your other teeth move and shift around to compensate for the missing one.  Root canals are NOT a waste of money.  It's fixing something you can never replace, unless you get implants and those can be very expensive.  Dentures and bridges are NOT replacing teeth!  Sorry for the rant, I just feel really strongly about this!

I've been in the dental industry for over 10 years and I currently work for a dental implant company so I can speak from experience on all the questions here.

Natalie, can you go somewhere else for a 2nd opinion?  Did an endodontist do your root canal (that's a root canal specialist.)  I agree that if it's still hurting, the nevers haven't been completely reovoed and that there's still a problem.  Root canals literally do remove the nerves that are in the roots of the tooth, so when the root canal is done, there should be no pain because there's no nerve.  

TangoMango, glad yours went well!  A root canal is a very routine procedure and whereas you might hear a bad experience now and then, you cannot let those worry you.


----------



## TangoMango (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_So here's the terrible news! Dentist cancelled on me for today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had a long phone conversation with someone in their office yesterday who said because the tooth hurts as much as it does that's a bad sign and it's likely the best course of action now is to remove the tooth.

They have still given me another appointment to finish the root canal for June 26th (utterly ridiculous!), but whether it will ever be able to be truly finished they don't know, we could just keep going round in circles of opening it up, seeing it's still bad and having to keep waiting. They said I can think about having it out and they'd be able to fit me in within 1 to 2 days of me calling._

 
Oh no! I'm very sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's horrible that you have to wait until June 26th. Would you rather have a root canal or the tooth removed? Which ever you decide, good luck! And please update me about it, if that's alright.


----------



## vocaltest (May 25, 2008)

I just hate the dentist in general. I never had a problem with my teeth being sensitive before, but then I had three fillings all at once before christmas and I can't drink anything without a straw, nor can I swivel round mouthwash, its horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. On Christmas Eve, where my big filling is, my tooth chipped so you could see the filling from the side, and where the tooth was, there is now a big black hole (vile I know!). I've been putting off going since christmas, I hate it so much. All the noise etc and the achey jaw afterwards, and my sensitive teeth! I think its a life long thing though... I sat on my mum's lap until the age of 10 or so when I went to the dentists, the chair scares me still!

I'm so glad your root canal went well, I should pluck up the courage to go soon!


----------



## NatalieMT (May 26, 2008)

My root canal was started by a general dentist who was definitely more than qualified, in the UK I don't know if we really have the whole endodontist thing. I know there is one about an hour away from where I live but I've enquired and apparently the waiting list is terribly long. So it's just not worth it.

Luckily my dentist has now brought my appointment forward to June 10th though, which is an improvement on the previous date. I don't know I guess I'll go then, let them open the tooth up, see what they can do and if it looks like a lost cause then have them take it out there and then. I would plan after that to get an implant in the tooths place.


----------



## Stormy (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_My root canal was started by a general dentist who was definitely more than qualified, in the UK I don't know if we really have the whole endodontist thing. I know there is one about an hour away from where I live but I've enquired and apparently the waiting list is terribly long. So it's just not worth it.

Luckily my dentist has now brought my appointment forward to June 10th though, which is an improvement on the previous date. I don't know I guess I'll go then, let them open the tooth up, see what they can do and if it looks like a lost cause then have them take it out there and then. I would plan after that to get an implant in the tooths place._

 
I am really glad you can get in sooner!  I hope they can save the tooth, but if they can't, the implant is a great choice.  LMK if you have any questions about that as well.  Good luck!


----------



## NatalieMT (May 27, 2008)

Aww thankyou! Well it's not looking good for this tooth I have a funny feeling it's on the way out! As far as I understand to get the implant I'd have to wait for the area of the infected tooth to completely heal. Then they'd drill into the jaw bone and put a titanium screw in place. This would then be left, although I have no idea what for and then the next appointment the implant would be fixed.

If you could tell me in a little more detail that'd be really helpful and maybe a time frame of how long it all takes and how long I'd be waiting inbetween appointments? 

I'm concerned about how long it'd go on for as I'm leaving to spend quite a bit of time in Florida in August. It'd be so awful if I went with it half done and needed some sort of emergency treatment whilst I was there, which without insurance would be very pricey.


----------



## kjaneb (Jun 1, 2008)

I've been having root canal on one tooth for almost a year now. My infection was very bad though since it became infected when my wisdom teeth were coming down. Eventually the infection made it's way into my sinus and I woke up one morning with the right side of my mouth completely swollen.

My dentist is great though and it only hurt when we found out the infection hadn't cleared fully at the root of my tooth. Right now I am waiting for my bone to heal completely around the tooth. So it should all be finished in July  (I've been going to the dentist once every 3 months for it)


----------



## Stormy (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Aww thankyou! Well it's not looking good for this tooth I have a funny feeling it's on the way out! As far as I understand to get the implant I'd have to wait for the area of the infected tooth to completely heal. Then they'd drill into the jaw bone and put a titanium screw in place. This would then be left, although I have no idea what for and then the next appointment the implant would be fixed.

If you could tell me in a little more detail that'd be really helpful and maybe a time frame of how long it all takes and how long I'd be waiting inbetween appointments?_

 
Sorry I haven't been keeping up on the thread!  Here's how implants work....you're right, the infected tooth would have to completely heal before they extract it.  They would extract the tooth and then drill into the bone to make a socket for the implant.  The implant is a titanium screw that fuses to your jawbone...the fancy word for it is osseointegration.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Then, the surgeon would either suture up the gums and let the screw fuse, or he may put a healing abutment in the implant which would stick up in your gums while everything heals.  A healing abutment isn't permanent.  It takes several weeks for the healing and integration of the implant.  The next appointment is when a permanent abutment is screwed into the implant...an abutment is what holds the crown on.  After the abutment is placed, the crown is glued to the abutment.  And then, you're done!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is usually the process, sometimes it varies with timelines depending on your case.  
LMK if I can answer mroe questions for you, hopefully that helped some!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 10, 2008)

Ah thankyou very much, I do understand a little better now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds relatively like nothing much can go wrong.

I attended my second root canal appointment today and it's still a no go. Apparently what's happening is very rare (first time they've seen it in 10 years!) and the pulp will not die despite everything that's been packed in the tooth. They just opened it back up again today, re-packed it and I have another appointment June 26th. If the pulp has still not died by then (which is likely it won't have because it should have already if it was going to) they will open it up take a look and then take it out.

Thank goodness really, I'm so sick of being in pain and not feeling good and being on so many medications!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_NO!!!  Don't go for extractions!!  Benzito, that's an awful attitude!  Once your teeth are gone, they're gone forever!  Then the bone in your jaw where the tooth was receeds and dies.  Then your other teeth move and shift around to compensate for the missing one.  Root canals are NOT a waste of money.  It's fixing something you can never replace, unless you get implants and those can be very expensive.  Dentures and bridges are NOT replacing teeth!  Sorry for the rant, I just feel really strongly about this!_

 
Dog gone Stormy-you make me want to go and brush and floss right now! it is an awful attitude but in my case I feel like its my only option when the tooth becomes a root canal candidate. one dentist really set me back and has jaded my view on dentists. dental health is very important to me and i wish i wasn't confronted with this choice but almost all of my root canals have ended in extraction. i like my teeth but it gets costly and when insurance only covers a specific amount per year i can only get so far.
by the way i do have an appt on the 24th to save a root canal tooth-i'm trying


----------

